# P365XL reduced weight recoil spring



## guitarbuilder.gc (4 mo ago)

Good morning,
New guy here,
I just bought a P365XL for my wife,
I was wanting to install a reduced weight recoil spring
(like I did on my CZ's)
She has a hard time pulling the slide back to slide lock and also the reduced spring will to some degree soften the recoil.
Does anyone just make a replacement reduced spring without having to buy a $100 assembly ??
'Gregg


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That gun is so new that I doubt gunsprings.com carries recoil springs for that. You can try calling Sig directly, but they probably only have the factory weight spring.

You do realize that you are better off buying a gun with a slide that is easier for her to manipulate than to try and buy a weaker recoil spring.

The gun will be battered more with a lower recoil spring. It will also mess with the timing, which makes it less reliable. And, the gun will be easier to limpwrist with the lower recoil spring on it. That is a bad idea, IMHO.

Have you looked online to see videos of other ways for a weaker person to move the slide on a semi-auto? There are some techniques for women that work.

Or, maybe look at the Shield EZ series. They make several models.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did a Google search and found this thread which basically says the same thing I said:









Sig Sauer P365: Hard to cock. Replacing recoil spring...


Hi, everyone. I just got a Sig Sauer P365. It is a small, beautiful piece. The only problem is: It is really difficult to cock it. I just wonder whether there is a way to make cocking easier. Replacing the recoil spring? Thank you!




www.sigtalk.com


----------



## guitarbuilder.gc (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> That gun is so new that I doubt gunsprings.com carries recoil springs for that. You can try calling Sig directly, but they probably only have the factory weight spring.
> 
> You do realize that you are better off buying a gun with a slide that is easier for her to manipulate than to try and buy a weaker recoil spring.
> 
> ...


Yes,
Just found a youtube vid on racking the slide for women, very helpful.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

guitarbuilder.gc said:


> Yes,
> Just found a youtube vid on racking the slide for women, very helpful.


Years ago before the S&W Shield EZ series (which is different than the normal Shield series), my 70 year old mother wanted a gun. We rented a few and tried several I owned. The only 2 she could work was the Bersa Thunder 380 and the HK USP compact in 9mm. The HK is not cheap, so she opted for the Bersa. 

It is a decent gun, although the sights on it are pretty small. The HK is better, but costs more than 2x more, if I remember right, 

Have her watch some of those Youtube videos. If that doesn't work, then I'd look at another gun. If she needs it in a self defense situation, and uses it with a lighter grip for some reason, it may not function with a lower recoil spring. 

The 365XL is close in size to the Shield EZ models (which come in both 9mm and 380). I think that would be the best bet if you don't wanna look at the HK USPc 9mm.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Try the 380 version of the P365........

It's about 7.5 0z lighter than the XL loaded and the slide is easy to rack. If you think the grip may be too short- just use the 12 round mags- OR- put a X grip on it. I just got that and it is low recoil and easy to rack- a fantastic shooter.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> The 365XL is close in size to the Shield EZ models (which come in both 9mm and 380). I think that would be the best bet if you don't wanna look at the HK USPc 9mm.


I think you might mean the P365X. The P365XL's barrel is over half an inch longer than that of the P365X. However, either one would be a fine choice. Neither one is particularly difficult to rack the slide to the slide lock position, especially if you use the cross hand movement where you grasp the grip with your strong hand and run the slide rearward with your support hand.

I have both of these pistols as well as several Shields. I find the P365 slide easier to work than the Shield slide. This may be due to the fact that the Shield slide is slightly thinner than the P365 slide.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have both of these pistols as well as several Shields. I find the P365 slide easier to work than the Shield slide. This may be due to the fact that the Shield slide is slightly thinner than the P365 slide.


Ar e you talking about the Shield, or the SHield EZ?

The EZ models were made for people who have trouble racking the slide. The normal Shield IS harder to work the slide on.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Ar e you talking about the Shield, or the SHield EZ?
> 
> The EZ models were made for people who have trouble racking the slide. The normal Shield IS harder to work the slide on.


No sir, just the basic Shield and Shield Plus.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Take a look at the S&W EZ .380, I think that you will like it. ( As Shipwreck noted, the EZ is a good choice.) Take her to a gun store and let her try racking the slide.

And the mini Glocks are great guns too, my sister can load a round into the chamber pretty well, but she is strong for a girl.

Can your wife retract the slide and lock it open? If she can, then she can just drop a round into the chamber, and release the slide, and then put the magazine in.

I showed a woman how to do that at the range, she was having a Devil of a time trying to rack her slide. And it was only a .380, but she shot it very well.


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

My 0.02, Years back I had a bad accident with my table saw and my left thumb, I almost cut it completely off but they saved it, thank goodness!. It has left me with a totally numb left thumb. and it's not near as strong as it was (I'm a right hander). So racking a slide, especially in the compact/sub compacts was difficult. After years working on racking tuff slides I came up with a way to do it that really increases the ability to successfully accomplish it.

I ended up putting "most the emphasis on pushing with my right hand" and just holding the slide with my left hand. I had to rework the position of my left hand and put more fingers on the slide. I no longer hold my gun out in front of me, it's positioned across my chest, pointing the barrel toward my left side a bit away from my body. In this position I can use the weight of my right arm/hand pushing, rather them pulling with the left hand and makes racking FAR FAR EASIER. I no longer have any issue, what so ever, racking the tuffest compact slides.

My wife decided to start shooting guns and like so many women that have less strength in their hands, had trouble racking the slide. Since I taught her my new method, she no longer has any issue with racking the slide of her compact Sig p365xl.


----------

